# Raketa nephrite



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Today at me successful put!
I could get in the collection, the watch with the dial executed from a semiprecious stone nephrite.

Сегодня у меня удачные день!
я смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы с циферблатом выполненным из полудрагоценного камня нефрит.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi @samun I translated the second part of your post;

Сегодня у меня удачные день!
я смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы с циферблатом выполненным из полудрагоценного камня нефрит.

Today I have a good day! I was able to get into my collection a wristwatch with a dial made of semi-precious stone jade.

I like the dial very much. It would be good to see a picture taken in sunlight. :thumbsup:

Мне очень нравится циферблат. Было бы неплохо увидеть картину, сделанную на солнце. :thumbsup:


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> I like the dial very much. It would be good to see a picture taken in sunlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Avenger Fan (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks fantastic! Where did you buy it and, if not a secret, how much did you pay?


----------



## avsarms (Oct 2, 2017)

Really nice one, Big Zero is a cult.


----------

